# problema con grub

## Portalp

hola, tengo un pequeño problema con el grub. tengo instalado sabayon y win en mi pc y me instalado gentoo pero e conservado el grub en que tenia y le he añadido gentoo pero me da el error 17 del grub el de sistema de archivos y nuse que tengo de hacer.

alguien me podria asesorar?

----------

## sefirotsama

Es importante leer la documentación. Tu respuesta esta aquí:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml

Tienes instalado gentoo, sabayon, o los dos?

----------

## Portalp

las dos, y ya mire la documentacion pero solo me dice esto:

Este error se presenta si la partición existe, pero GRUB no reconoce el sistema de ficheros.

Tiene que comprobarse la configuración root(x,y) de grub.conf 

Ya la e revisado y esta bien tal kmo pone la docuemntacion de como instalar pero canviando la gersion del kernel por la actual y no me rula

----------

## jgascon

Buenas, lo que yo haría es:

1.- Arrancar desde el cd de gentoo

2.- Montar partciones y hacer chroot  (cambia el nombre de las particiones por las tuyas)

```

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

livecd ~ # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd ~ # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd ~ # env-update && source /etc/profile

```

3.- Desde otra cónsola (Alt+F2) monta la partición la sabayon y edita el archivo menu.lst que usas en sabayon para añadirle que arranque la gentoo.

4.- Copia el archivo menu.lst de la sabayon a /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/ 

5.- Vuelve al chroot (Alt+F1) e instala grub (¡Ojo! con esto te cargarás el grub de la sabayon):

```

livecd ~ # emerge grub

livecd ~ # grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

```

6.- Reinicia y cruza los dedos  :Wink: 

Lo del chroot y la instalación del grub está explicado aquí -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> grub> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Si tiene instalado windows también, me jugaría el cuello a que con ese comando lo estropea todo y será incapaz de reiniciar el sistema; windows suele alojarse en la primera partición, se redimensiona posteriormente y... En otras palabras, volverá a tener otro error 17 si hace eso.

----------

## sefirotsama

Esto último the incredible hurd es cuando hasefroch xD muestra una pantalla azúl de la muerte?

Entonces como se debe poner hasefroch, en que particiones o como se recomienda? tengo un amigo que le pasa, y me sabe mal por el, ya que se está iniciandose en Linux...

Yo no tengo problemas ya con grub, siempre que tenga que tratar con diferentes distros, de cualquier manera puedes compartir el grub y el /boot (la partición con precaución, ya que algunas distros autolimpian el tema sin preguntar).

----------

## jgascon

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tiene instalado windows también, me jugaría el cuello a que con ese comando lo estropea todo y será incapaz de reiniciar el sistema; windows suele alojarse en la primera partición, se redimensiona posteriormente y... En otras palabras, volverá a tener otro error 17 si hace eso.

 

Hombre yo diría que no pero no lo puedo asegurar porque ahora mismo no lo puedo comprobar. No tengo un pc con un windows instalado por ninguna parte. Pero en mis tiempos de fedorito cuando te cargabas el grub por instalar windows después de Linux había que volver a reinstalar el grub y para arrancar el windows se usaba el famoso chainloader. Pero puede ser que me equivoque hace ya unos cuantos años que no tengo windows instalado y si lo tengo que usar lo meto en un vmware...

----------

## sefirotsama

Es que creo haberlo hecho yo... (hace mucho tiempo por eso), que windows te machaca el grub y tu le machacas a posteriori de la instalación el MBR y luego anda tan felizmente... o bien que antes a eso redimensionas windows con algún programa comercial (incluso en versión demo), instalas linux, y funciona... sin problema, siempre he seguido la guia de aquí, en gentoo (antes si me lo cargaba tenia que reinstalar linux, xDDD).

Pero serà que en cosa de un año o así ha dejado de funcionar... o hay cambios que no me he enterado, ahora a amigos mios que lo hacen con ubuntus les falla... y si les hago yo el menu.lst windows muestra la pantallita azúl... (y por cierto, el instalador de windows acostumbra a no reconocer las particiones de linux, pero con ganas de machacarlo... es decir como si no hubiera particiones y borrando la tabla).

En fin... si alguien sabe explicar este comportamiento estraño,...

----------

## Cereza

Windows XP normalmente solo puede instalarse en el primer disco duro, y en una partición primaria, da igual que no sea la primera, pero no puede ser lógica.

También puede instalarse en el disco esclavo, haciendo un chanchullete como este:

- Quitar el disco maestro y pinchar el disco que se vaya a usar como esclavo en su lugar, para que Windows se deje instalar.

- Instalar Hasefroch

- Volver a poner los discos normalmente, y poner una entrada para Windows en grub así:

# Windows en disco primario esclavo:

 title Windows XP

 root (hd1,0)

 makeactive

 chainloader +1

 map (hd0) (hd1)

 map (hd1) (hd0)

EDITO: Como he dicho, Windows se instala en cualquier partición primaria del disco primario maestro, pero hay que tener cuidado con una cosa, si hay particiones vacias anteriores a la que vamos a elegir, la que vamos a elegir no se llamará "C", y Windows es muy tonto para esto, y luego no se puede cambiar la letra de la unidad de sistema (otras sí), y suele dar algunos problemas tener Windows en algo que no sea "C". Normalmente tomará por "C" la primera partición vacía sin formato o formateada en FAT32 o NTFS.Last edited by Cereza on Sun Oct 28, 2007 3:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sefirotsama

Si instalar se instala.. incluso lo arranco, pero va Vil Gates y me pega una colleja por usar productos de Hasecorp junto a productos GNU!

Sabía que si hasefroch detectaba que arrancaba desde una partición no sea la primera o como esclavo dejaba un pantalla completamente negra... pero no azúl, cosa que me sorprendió pues es una cosa que he hecho varies veces y nunca me sucedió a mi.

Si alguien tiene respuestas serán para ayudar a amigos mios que les pasa, xD

----------

## Cereza

¿Has probado con la entrada de grub que he puesto?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> #splashimage /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> 
> timeout	10
> 
> #delay 10
> ...

 

Este es mi grub.conf--->menu.lst ; lo comentare un poco por si sacais algo que os sirva.

El primer disco duro (hd0) lo instale bastante despues que el segundo (hd1) que ya tiene unos cuantos años este ultimo tenia instalado un msdos-6.2 que todavia conservo, un W$ que todavia conservo, una gentoo y una particion de intercambio cuando añadi el otro disco puse (hd1) como esclavo y W$ lo arranco sin problemas con la entrada que veis "title windows" en la cual mapeo (hd0) (hd1) para que se crea que esta en la primera particion, claro que es un w2k, no se si con wxp podra hacerse, no lo he intentado ya que con es W$ voy sobrado.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado con la entrada de grub que he puesto?

 

Eso es en caso de más de un disco duro y engañar a windows, ¿no?

Como todos los casos eran en un mismo disco varias particiones duro no, nunca les puse eso (con el chainloader alguno ya arrancaba)... en una ocasión yo sí lo usé, pero era para eso, para más de un disco duro y funcionó. Claro que también existe la posibilidad de que me esté equivocando y eso sirva para algo más...

----------

## Cereza

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   ¿Has probado con la entrada de grub que he puesto? 
> 
> Eso es en caso de más de un disco duro y engañar a windows, ¿no?
> 
> Como todos los casos eran en un mismo disco varias particiones duro no, nunca les puse eso (con el chainloader alguno ya arrancaba)... en una ocasión yo sí lo usé, pero era para eso, para más de un disco duro y funcionó. Claro que también existe la posibilidad de que me esté equivocando y eso sirva para algo más...

 

Lo que he puesto concretisimamente es para tener Windows en hdb. Para tenerlo en un solo disco duro no debería haber más problema que instalarlo en una partición primaria............... ¿o no?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que he puesto concretisimamente es para tener Windows en hdb. Para tenerlo en un solo disco duro no debería haber más problema que instalarlo en una partición primaria............... ¿o no?

 

Para tenerlo en el primer disco duro primera particion, en su defecto la primera que sea fat e instalarlo en la segunda primaria en la tercera primaria puede que también, pero hdb es el segundo disco duro.

----------

## sefirotsama

Pues lo que decia... que por algún motivo falla aún siendo un único disco duro y la primera partición de todas lógica... es como si se hubiera dañado... pero nunca habia oido que se dañara solo por machacar el MBR....

Volviendo al tema, Portalp yo apuesto por que hagas chroot y reinstales grub de manera correcta (y luego asegurate de que las entradas concordan con sus particiones respectivamente), jgascón te lo ha descrito muy bien y además has visto que hemos puesto varios ejemplos.

Un error común que nos pasa a todos, es olvidar que la numeración empieza por 0 y no por 1 como estamos acostumbrados los humanos, xD es decir primer disco duro primera partición hd0,0 ; NO hd1,1

(todos no sconfundimos ne eso alguna vez)

Ya contaras como ha ido

----------

## Portalp

gracias a todos ya e conseguido que empiece a arrancar gentoo, pero como no tengo otro error xD aver si consigo reparlo

----------

## Portalp

ya me rula al 100% ara a ponerme el modo grafico y todas esas mariconadas xD

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Agrego mi granito de arena, como siempre:   :Very Happy: 

Windows (cualquier versión) se puede instalar en cualquier tipo de partición primaria o unidad lógica, pero cabeza dura como es, SI O SI necesita tener ntdetect.com ntldr y boot.ini en una partición primaria marcada como activa que detectará siempre como unidad C:\ por mas que todo el sistema esté instalado en una unidad lógica cualquiera en cualquier parte de cualquier disco, si hablamos de cualquier versión de windows NT (Que para el que no se enteró todavía, windows XP en windows NT 5.1).

Para versiones anteriores de windows y msdos pasa exactamente lo mismo, pero los tres archivos que necesita en la primaria activa son msdos.sys io.sys y command.com.

Salud!

----------

